# Recommend a place for a Photo-shoot in Bristol.....



## TeeTees

As per the title, has anybody got any recommended sites/areas for a decent photo-shoot in Bristol.

And NO, I ain't leaving my car parked in Hartcliffe ! :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38

just a thought is there anywhere near the suspension bridge u can park up and take some shots, would look good with the bridge lite up in the background


----------



## gadgetboy38

another location although not a good back drop, the underground car park in millennium square. its very well lite with very white flood lighting almost xenon in colour


----------



## TeeTees

gadgetboy38 said:


> another location although not a good back drop, the underground car park in millennium square. its very well lite with very white flood lighting almost xenon in colour


Is that the one by the Lloyds building ?.....if it is, I'm a little concerned with the high kerbs down there - good thinking though


----------



## gadgetboy38

Yeah that the one, how low is yours. I always leave mine down there when in town. I don't think the kerbs are too bad really aslong as you can get over the little speed bump then there wont be any other problems down there.

also talking about lloyds u might be able to park it in the amphitheater and get some shots when the building is lit up. i think that would look amazing.


----------



## TeeTees

gadgetboy38 said:


> Yeah that the one, how low is yours. I always leave mine down there when in town. I don't think the kerbs are too bad really aslong as you can get over the little speed bump then there wont be any other problems down there.
> 
> also talking about lloyds u might be able to park it in the amphitheater and get some shots when the building is lit up. i think that would look amazing.


I wouldn't say my motor was any lower than any other - it's just got the standard 2002 20mm drop - it's just that I've grown paranoid with high kerbs in car-parks since I kerbed the f'ker in the first week of ownership :lol: ....although it didn't feel funny at the time !

I seen some other 'car-park' pics on another site, and to be honest they look FANTASTIC. So I really think you coulda struck gold with the location.

I haven't the foggiest what else is around that area, as I don't really head that way, but after doing a spot of searching on t'internet it looks real clean and nice.....it's just whether I can get my in some decent areas down there.

Thanks again though :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38

No problem mate, as long as you go down mid week mon-thurs it's usually pretty quiet then, to be honest theres not much around there really apart from the casino which might be a good back drop.

I just remembered i took one on mine whilst i was in that car park only low quality from my phone but u get the idea.


----------



## TeeTees

Anybody have an idea if Cabot Tower has anywhere to park up for decent shots ? :?


----------



## p1tse

i've been struggling with this.

having the suspension bridge in would be cool. but there's too much outer crappy builing in the shots when you park up with it in the background.

how about aztec west and towards thornbury?


----------



## gadgetboy38

I know it;s not bristol but how about chedder gorge.


----------



## TeeTees

gadgetboy38 said:


> I know it;s not bristol but how about chedder gorge.


I mentioned that one, but it does look as though it'll be too busy a place to be able to do a proper photo-shoot.

What's your opinions on Cumberland basin ? (try http://maps.google.com/ and type "cumberland basin bristol" in the search box) - there are some pics on the left to click on


----------



## gadgetboy38

Looks ok, just finding the right spot. Also how abpot up on the downs. you maybe able to find some good locations up there especially if you can get the sunset in the background.


----------



## TeeTees

gadgetboy38 said:


> Looks ok, just finding the right spot. Also how abpot up on the downs. you maybe able to find some good locations up there especially if you can get the sunset in the background.


Yeah, that sounds like a good plan, cuz if I'm stuffed down at the basin, it's only a short drive up their anyway.

Thanks again mate :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38

No problem bud.

Also on the other side of Bristol theres always Tog hill, once at the top you can turn left onto the picnic site, where theres a good view and you can even see the suspension bridge.


----------



## suTTon

gadgetboy38 said:


> No problem bud.
> 
> Also on the other side of Bristol theres always Tog hill, once at the top you can turn left onto the picnic site, where theres a good view and you can even see the suspension bridge.


From what I hear, it's not necessarily a view great for car pics! :wink:

If you are in that direction, how about Dyrham Park? Another great location would be in the Chew Valley - lake, etc? If we don't beat you to it....


----------



## ZTG TT

suTTon said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem bud.
> 
> Also on the other side of Bristol theres always Tog hill, once at the top you can turn left onto the picnic site, where theres a good view and you can even see the suspension bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear, it's not necessarily a view great for car pics! :wink:
> 
> If you are in that direction, how about Dyrham Park? Another great location would be in the Chew Valley - lake, etc? If we don't beat you to it....
Click to expand...

Tee Tees has already beaten all of us to the downs and chew valley lake :roll: How about Ashton Court Manshion you might be able to get to the front of the house as I have seen a few cars down there. Be careful at the mo though lot of works to the roads going on and you might have to use the scalpings track to get to it, sometimes kennel lodge road is closed. 

My avatar was taken in Bristol ..... give you a clue ... " Can you reveal what's in box no ..... " said the short bloke with the Beard :roll:


----------



## gadgetboy38

Can you post a bigger picture


----------



## TeeTees

ZTG TT said:


> suTTon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem bud.
> 
> Also on the other side of Bristol theres always Tog hill, once at the top you can turn left onto the picnic site, where theres a good view and you can even see the suspension bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear, it's not necessarily a view great for car pics! :wink:
> 
> If you are in that direction, how about Dyrham Park? Another great location would be in the Chew Valley - lake, etc? If we don't beat you to it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tee Tees has already beaten all of us to the downs and chew valley lake :roll: How about Ashton Court Manshion you might be able to get to the front of the house as I have seen a few cars down there. Be careful at the mo though lot of works to the roads going on and you might have to use the scalpings track to get to it, sometimes kennel lodge road is closed.
> 
> My avatar was taken in Bristol ..... give you a clue ... " Can you reveal what's in box no ..... " said the short bloke with the Beard :roll:
Click to expand...

DEAL  :lol:

Did somebody mention Ashton Court ? :




























Is that another one to add to the list of what locations I've beaten you to ? 

Thanks for the suggestion though. We are still searching around for a decent location though, and hopefully should be meeting up for a few hours next Tuesday.


----------



## suTTon

ZTG TT said:


> Tee Tees has already beaten all of us to the downs and chew valley lake :roll: How about Ashton Court Manshion you might be able to get to the front of the house as I have seen a few cars down there. Be careful at the mo though lot of works to the roads going on and you might have to use the scalpings track to get to it, sometimes kennel lodge road is closed.
> 
> My avatar was taken in Bristol ..... give you a clue ... " Can you reveal what's in box no ..... " said the short bloke with the Beard :roll:


Where are the Chew Valley Lake pictures?


----------



## ZTG TT

gadgetboy38 said:


> Can you post a bigger picture











or...









Is that any better  I did actually see the short guy with the beard this morning getting out of his car and a couple of people carrying some red boxes 

I think to find somewhere where Tee Tees hasn't had a photo taken in Bristol is probably a far more difficult though. :lol:


----------



## TeeTees

suTTon said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tee Tees has already beaten all of us to the downs and chew valley lake :roll: How about Ashton Court Manshion you might be able to get to the front of the house as I have seen a few cars down there. Be careful at the mo though lot of works to the roads going on and you might have to use the scalpings track to get to it, sometimes kennel lodge road is closed.
> 
> My avatar was taken in Bristol ..... give you a clue ... " Can you reveal what's in box no ..... " said the short bloke with the Beard :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the Chew Valley Lake pictures?
Click to expand...

Somebody mention Chew Valley Lake ??....


----------



## NigelCBS

Looks familiar :wink:


----------

